# Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni








*Tolle Neuigkeit! 
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch​*ein amüsierter wie entnervter Kommentar 

Momentan gehts ja angelpolitisch richtig vorwärts, Baglimit Dorsch für 2018 steht an..
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4673835#post4673835

Dazu passend die "hochangelpolitische" Aktivität des DAFV und seiner Präsidentin (nachdem auch der neue MÖa (Mitarbeiter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit) schon fast 2 Wochen nix mehr zu berichten hatte - in öffentlichen Medien je eh nicht).. 

Nachdem sie mit roten Täschchen und untermaßigem Dorsch sowie nem Platten sich ablichten und durchfeiern liess unter dem "netten" DAFV-Öffentlichkeitskompetenzspruch _"und sie kanns doch"_ (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/und-sie-kann-es-doch), nun also ein zweiter Dorsch, von ihr gefangen....
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/fachlicher-austausch-in-wismar

Laut diesem zweiten, dem ersten Bericht und Foto widersprechenden Bericht war aber der Dorsch der ersten Meldung dann wohl doch kein Dorsch..

Denn der in dieser zweiten Meldung soll nun soll der erste von ihr gefangene Dorsch gewesen sein:


> _Bei steifer Briese und unruhiger See ging es am frühen Mittwochmorgen raus. Am Ende konnten alle Teilnehmer einen Fangerfolg vermelden. Auch die Präsidentin fing den ersten Dorsch ihres Lebens._



Man ist je nach allgemeiner Verfassung und Einstellung ob solch überaus kompetenter und berichtenswerter Meldungen zur "Arbeit" wie "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" des DAFV und seiner Repräsentanten neben anderen Möglichkeiten vielleicht auch entweder amüsiert, angewidert oder entsetzt...

Ich such noch danach, was es bei mir sein könnte... 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Ja Petri, dann darf sie ja noch je nach Situation 2 oder 4 Fangen....

Oh man |kopfkrat


----------



## GandRalf (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Vielleicht war das erste ja gar kein Dorsch...:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

Richtig, so vermute ich auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut diesem zweiten, dem ersten Bericht und Foto widersprechenden Bericht war aber der Dorsch der ersten Meldung dann wohl doch kein Dorsch..



böse Zungen sagen angeblich ja auch, gar nicht selber gefangen, "angehängt bekommen" - davon distanziere ich mich aber, kann ich nicht nachweisen...
:g:g:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

nananana....
ruuuuuuhig........

;-))))))


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Zumindest erkenne ich in den Pressemeldungen einen ganz leichten Anflug von (pers.) Lobbyarbeit:g
Kritik ist wohl langsam angekommen!

Schimpf sie jetzt noch mal Nichtanglerin....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*



ayron schrieb:


> Schimpf sie jetzt noch mal Nichtanglerin....


ab jetzt:
Die Präsidentin des DAFV, die bisherige kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan....

Bis zur kompetenten, richtigen, anständigen Anglerin ists da so oder so (mit oder ohne Prüfung) noch weit - und in meinen Augen wird sie eh nie über Sport- oder Angelfischerin rauskommen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

na, Blutdruck?
;-)))))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Moment mal, sie hat doch gar keinen Fischereischein. Das scheint mir eine Ordnungswidrigkeit zu sein. Außerdem hat sie nicht gelernt, wie man einen Fisch fachgerecht tötet. Damit steht hier auch noch eine Strafnorm im Raume!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Tourischeine gibts in MeckPomm wie in S-H..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

grins - sorry für die Meldung...
Aber hab grade auch mit nem LV-Präsi teleniert deswegen und wir haben unter Lachen beschlossen, auch erstmal nen Schnappes zu trinken (damit man nicht heulen muss)....

Das hältste sonst echt nicht aus...


----------



## Deep Down (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Die ohne fischerei- oder tierschutzrechtlichen Sachkundenachweis fischende Fr....?

Die nach geltendem Fischereirecht ungeprüfte Fr.......?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Das ist ja Spekulation, dass sie ungeprüft wäre - vielleicht hat ihr ein abnickender LV-Präsi ja die Prüfung abgenommen ...????

Noch besser wäre natürlich, wenn sie durch ihr praktisches Tun mit Tourischein die Prüfung ad absurdum führen würde...
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Deep Down (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Wo ist denn da die Schwelle zum Missbrauch?

Ich "guck" mal selber nach!


----------



## Ørret (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Wenn so die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aussieht,dann ist das mal richtig leicht verdientes Geld für den Lindner.... armselig#q


----------



## cafabu (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Wenn die Präsidentin des damit ihr Wissen und anglerisches Können beweisen muss, was muss dann der Vorsitzende der Sittenpolizei tun?#c|uhoh:|peinlich


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig, so vermute ich auch:
> 
> 
> böse Zungen sagen angeblich ja auch, gar nicht selber gefangen, "angehängt bekommen" - davon distanziere ich mich aber, kann ich nicht nachweisen...
> :g:g:g


Würde mich nicht wundern. Der Frau wurde ja schon so manches angehängt.


----------



## ayron (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Diesmal ist uns Thomas aber unschludig:g


----------



## Ukel (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Ich überlege grad, was wäre, wenn der Dorsch die "Lady in Red"in Neptuns Reich gezogen hätte.....;+


 Und außerdem bin ich dafür, dass wir einen Spendentopf einrichten, damit sich Fr. Dr. Habacht-Kannix mal eine neue Jacke in Anglerdekor zulegen kann |supergri


----------



## kati48268 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Damit wäre deine Frage nach der neuen Quantität & Qualität der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328077
wohl auch hinreichend beantwortet.
#q
Denen ist echt nichts zu peinlich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

rins ja - hör bloss auf..

nur noch peinlich, solche Geschichten


----------



## Double2004 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch*

Muss man denn für alles neue Threads aufmachen? Gehört das nicht in den Faden "Raubfischfänge 2017"?;+

Da ja auch ein Foto dabei ist, besteht dann ja auch die Chance auf einen der Preise...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn es dem DAFV ne eigene Meldung wert ist, dahinter will ich doch nicht zurückstehen ..

Davon ab müsste Frau Dr. dann ihren Fang im von Dir genannten Thread selber melden.

Ich glaube nicht, dass sie hier angemeldet ist oder dass sie mit Foren kompetenter als mit dem DAFV umgehen kann und gehe daher davon aus, dass dies nicht passieren wird..

Aber interessant, wie sich doch immer wieder welche finden, die von Peinlichkeiten des DAFV wie hier dann noch ablenken wollen..
:g:g


----------

